# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Σκυλάκι γουργουρίζει

## vasilakis13

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Καλό Πάσχα! Είμαι στο χωριό και έχουμε ένα σκυλάκι εδώ το οποίο παρατηρώ ότι κάνει έναν ήχο αρκετά συχνά σαν να γουργουρίζει. Λέτε να έχει κάποια παθολογική αιτία? Είχα ακούσει κάτι αντίστοιχο για τα πουλιά γι αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## moutro

Είναι κουταβάκι??μπορεί να γρυλιζει αλλά στα πολύ μικρά ακούγεται κάπως έτσι. Ποτέ το κάνει??? Όταν παίζει??? Το κάνουν και μεγάλα μερικές φορές πάνω στο παιχνίδι ή όταν ακούνε κάτι παράξενο... Η δικιά μου μερικές φορές μουγκριζει όταν ακούει κάτι στη πόρτα πχ....

----------


## vasilakis13

Δεν είναι κουταβάκι, είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία αλλά μικρή σε μέγεθος και έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ, εφταψυχη είναι η καημένη. Το ακούω όταν την χαϊδεύω συνήθως, δεν είναι γρυλισμα πιστεύω. Εκτός αν το κάνει από ευχαρίστηση...

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## moutro

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να σου κάνει ναζιάρικα κόλπα αλλά είναι πιθανό και να πονάει. Εαν τη βλέπεις να τρώει λιγότερο να μην έχει κέφια και να είναι λιγότερο ζωηρή από συνήθως θα πρότεινα να το κοιτάξεις...

----------

